# Im new to my audi and need help!!!



## rybrum88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am wanting to do some things to my Audi. It's a 04 A6 quattro V6 BiTurbo . What would be the best sounding exhaust kit for it? And what is a resonator and is it easy to remove? I've heard it makes the sound better. Or any other upgrades anyone suggests I would appreciate it very much. Thanks everyone.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

welcome to Audi
do search, there are 4 forums VWvortex.Audiworld.Audizine.quattroworld that have these question asked a lot and answered, so you might find a lot of useful information


----------

